# Berkley Trilene & Schlaufenmontage



## Edik (17. August 2009)

Nabend @all,

benutzt jemand die o. g. Schnur und die Montage?

Ich habe da follgendes Problem: Ich habe eine Trilene 0,28 mm mit 12,7 kg Tragkraft gekauft und habe heute ein Paar Schlaufenmontagen gebastelt und getestet. Bei den Test hat die Schnur nicht einmal 5 kg gehalten. Die Schnur ist immer am Knoten der kleinen Seitenschlaufe gerissen. Dort habe ich einen Schlaufenknoten gemacht, daher denke ich, dass es nur am Knoten liegen kann. 

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben wie ich das besser machen kann?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (17. August 2009)

*AW: Berkley Trilene & Schlaufenmontage*



Edik schrieb:


> ... habe ich einen Schlaufenknoten gemacht, daher denke ich, dass es nur am Knoten liegen kann...




2 Fragen an dich:
1. Redest du von einer Schlaufenmontage fürs Feedern?
2. Meinst du diesen Schlaufenknoten(siehe Bild)?


----------



## Edik (17. August 2009)

*AW: Berkley Trilene & Schlaufenmontage*

Hallo Sensitivfischer,

ja zu deinen beiden Fragen


----------



## Edik (17. August 2009)

*AW: Berkley Trilene & Schlaufenmontage*

Ich habe jetzt weitere Test gemacht, und zwar: ich habe ca. 50 cm Schnur genommen und an beide Enden jeweils einen Karabiner mit einem Clinchknoten drangebunden. Mittels einer Waage und Wassereimer konnte ich feststellen, dass die Schnur in dieser Kombi. nicht mal 7 kg aushält und an einem Knoten reisst.

Also für mich stellt sich heraus, dass diese Schnur der totale MÜLL ist, den ich für 10,95 € gekauft habe. Na schönen Dank an Berkley #6


----------



## Franky (17. August 2009)

*AW: Berkley Trilene & Schlaufenmontage*

Moin Edik - willkommen im Club... 
Mal ehrlich: 0,28 mm und knapp 13 kg Tragkraft - glaubst Du das wirklich?  Eine gute 0,30er Schnur kommt auf gut 6 - 6,5 kg Knotenfestigkeit (bei 7,5 - 8 kg linear). Mit dem Maß habe ich eigentlich immer sehr gut gelegen... Die Angaben der Sensi Thin (Ultra) (ich vermute mal, dass Du sowas erwischt hast) sind einfach nur schlecht, wie die ganze Schnur...
Von daher passen Deine Messergebnisse eigentlich ganz gut - bis auf, dass die Schnur meiner Meinung nach einfach nicht taugt: zu steif, zu drahtig und dadurch eine extrem schlechte Knotenfestigkeit. Ich habe meine Schlaufenmontagen immer aus 0,18 mm - 0,25 mm Stroft GTM gebaut und damit bis zu 180 g Futterkörbe in den FLuss befördert!


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (17. August 2009)

*AW: Berkley Trilene & Schlaufenmontage*

hab mit Trilene auch nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht

hab noch ein Päckchen Trilene Fluorcarbon 0,24mm, soll 6,3 kg halten
(komisch, die DAM Tectan FC 0,25mm hält 4,6 kg|kopfkrat)  

Schlaufenknotentest: reisst bei etwas über 4kg

naja, zum Forellenfischen reicht´s noch

aber sonst *nie wieder Trilene*

|abgelehn


----------



## Sensitivfischer (17. August 2009)

*AW: Berkley Trilene & Schlaufenmontage*



Franky schrieb:


> Moin Edik - willkommen im Club...
> Mal ehrlich: 0,28 mm und knapp 13 kg Tragkraft - glaubst Du das wirklich?  Eine gute 0,30er Schnur kommt auf gut 6 - 6,5 kg Knotenfestigkeit (bei 7,5 - 8 kg linear). Mit dem Maß habe ich eigentlich immer sehr gut gelegen... Die Angaben der Sensi Thin (Ultra) (ich vermute mal, dass Du sowas erwischt hast) sind einfach nur schlecht, wie die ganze Schnur...
> Von daher passen Deine Messergebnisse eigentlich ganz gut - bis auf, dass die Schnur meiner Meinung nach einfach nicht taugt: zu steif, zu drahtig und dadurch eine extrem schlechte Knotenfestigkeit. Ich habe meine Schlaufenmontagen immer aus 0,18 mm - 0,25 mm Stroft GTM gebaut und damit bis zu 180 g Futterkörbe in den FLuss befördert!



Genauso sieht es aus und auch Rubberduck gebe ich vollkommen recht.#6


----------



## Edik (17. August 2009)

*AW: Berkley Trilene & Schlaufenmontage*

Das ist doch zum Mäuse melken!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Das ist doch einfach nur eine Verar******e. Ich dachte eigentlich immer, dass Berkley eine gute Qualität abliefert, aber heute wurde ich eines Besseren belehrt.

Ich werde mal versuchen Berkley direkt anzuschreiben und den meine Messergebnisse mal präsentieren, mal schauen was sie dazu sagen werden.

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten

Gruß
Edik


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (17. August 2009)

*AW: Berkley Trilene & Schlaufenmontage*

hab eben aus Langeweile und Interesse (ja, geht beides auf einmal) noch ein paar Schlaufen geknotet, und bei einigen lag die Reißfestigkeit nun unter 3kg :r

hab die Schnur jezze in die Tonne getreten, morgen wird anständiges FC von Stroft oder DAM oder ... gekauft (hoffentlich haben die´s da!)

wieder Erfahrung für ein paar Taler gekauft 

als monofile kann ich die Balzer Platinum Royal empfehlen, die hält gut was aus und ist auch nicht so steif

aber es gibt bestimmt noch gute andere Schnüre 

bin raus für heut


----------



## Edik (17. August 2009)

*AW: Berkley Trilene & Schlaufenmontage*

Vielen Dank für den Tipp, rubber duck.

Ich werde die Berkley Schnur auch noch entsorgen, aber jetzt noch nicht.... Habe gerade Berkley eine Mail geschickt, in der ich meine Tests beschrieben habe und meine Meinung zum irreführenden Angaben seitens Berkley. Mal schauen was die schreiben. 

Werde, falls ich eine Antwort bekommen, natürlich hier berichten.

Gruß
Edik


----------



## Sensitivfischer (17. August 2009)

*AW: Berkley Trilene & Schlaufenmontage*



Edik schrieb:


> ...
> Das ist doch zum Mäuse melken!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Das ist doch einfach nur eine Verar******e. Ich dachte eigentlich immer, dass Berkley eine gute Qualität abliefert, aber heute wurde ich eines Besseren belehrt.
> ...



Als der Hype mit geflochtenen Schnüren aufkam, war Berkley eine der Marken, die sehr schnell zu den ersten bekannten Anbietern gehörte.
Auch ich kaufte damals ne geflochtene Schnur(fireline) und war geblendet, aber auch besessen von der Idee, dass man nun fein fischen kann, ohne die bescheidene Tragkraft einer monofilen zu haben.
Zwar fiel mir auf, dass die Schnur viel dicker war als angegeben, aber das wurde erstmal verdrängt.
Also kaufte ich auch eine Mono, die von dir genannte Trilene Sensithin Ultra in 0,20mm, eine Schnurdicke die ich viel gebrauche.
Nach ner Weile Praxis mit beiden Schnüren, kam ich selbst drauf, dass beide der letzte Mist sind, weil die übrigen Nachteile in die Bewertungswaagschale einflossen und gewichtig waren.
Die Fireline, die eigentlich sogar noch zu den besseren geflochtenen gehört, weil sie ja verschweißt ist(fast wie halb Mono, halb geflochten) ist nunmal ziemlich steif, wesentlich dicker als angegeben, färbt ab, ist nicht sonderlich abriebfest und die Trilene ebenfalls eine Durchmesser- und Tragkraftlüge, sowie steif wie Perlonschnur aus dem Bastelladen.
Mittlerweile ist das eigentlich landauf landab bekannt, dass Berkley sicherlich auch gute Produkte am Markt plaziert hat(Ruten z.B.), dass die Schnüre dazu allerdings eher nicht gehören.
Berkley, so vermute ich, wird deine Mail wohl kaum kratzen, ich denke die wissen nur zu gut, was sie verzapfen und es ist Teil ihrer Marketingstrategie.


----------



## Zanderspinner (17. August 2009)

*AW: Berkley Trilene & Schlaufenmontage*

Schaut doch mal hier http://www.eftta.com/german/line_test_results.html?cart= . Von Berkley ist zwar keine im Test,aber man kann gut sehen was so an Tragkraft angegeben wird und was die Schnur dann wirklich aushält.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## mobb83 (18. August 2009)

*AW: Berkley Trilene & Schlaufenmontage*

hatte auch schon 5 verschiedene schnüre von berkley!

alle in meinen augen müll!!! trilene sensithin, fireline, fluorocarbon, whiplash, crystal.

nie wieder!!!


----------



## BAYRAY (18. August 2009)

*AW: Berkley Trilene & Schlaufenmontage*

Hallo Freunde von Natur und Fischen,

dies ist mein erster Beitrag und ich hab da gleich mal ne Frage.
Ganz klar. 
Hab schon ne Menge im Board gelesen und versucht mich schlau zu machen.
Genauer gesagt möchte ich im August nächsten Jahres das erste mal nach Norwegen genauer an den Grönsfjord.
Meine folgliche Frage....
Kann mich einer von euch unterstützen und mir ein paar Tips geben?
Danke im Voraus.
Ray der Bass spielende Angler. 
Passt natürlich nicht ins Thema, aber ich find einfach keinen anderen Weg ins Board.Die Norwegenfans schlafen wohl alle schon.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (18. August 2009)

*AW: Berkley Trilene & Schlaufenmontage*

Hallo Ray und Willkommen im Anglerboard

klick mal >hier< drauf, dann kommst Du an die für Dich richtige Stelle. Da solltest Du Deine Frage nochmal stellen....viel Erfolg!


----------



## Esoxxxhunter (18. August 2009)

*AW: Berkley Trilene & Schlaufenmontage*

Also ich würde Berkley Schnüre nichtmal als Abeisleinen fischen!!
Klingt lustig aber ich hab letzes Jahr im Ausverkaus ein SUPERSCHNÄPPCHEN gemacht!
0,30 für 3 Euro aber dann hab ich festgestellt das wenn ich meine Bojenmontage gescheit spannen tu die schnur schon reisst!
9,5Kg Waaaaas????
Bull SHIT!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (18. August 2009)

*AW: Berkley Trilene & Schlaufenmontage*



BAYRAY schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde von Natur und Fischen,
> 
> dies ist mein erster Beitrag und ich hab da gleich mal ne Frage.
> Ganz klar.
> ...



Boah, die Sorte kann ich leiden.|splat2::e:e:e|abgelehn


----------



## pfefferladen (18. August 2009)

*AW: Berkley Trilene & Schlaufenmontage*

Ja traumhaft,ich hab mir 3 Spulen Berkley Trilene gekauft und meine Rollen damit bespult.Da bin ich mal gespannt.#q


----------



## Sensitivfischer (18. August 2009)

*AW: Berkley Trilene & Schlaufenmontage*



pfefferladen schrieb:


> Ja traumhaft,ich hab mir 3 Spulen Berkley Trilene gekauft und meine Rollen damit bespult.Da bin ich mal gespannt.#q



Wenn du mal wieder beim Michael bist, lass dir mal von ihm die T- Force von Trabucco zeigen, da wirst du bestimmt nen kurzen Moment Augen machen.
Die Tragkraftangaben sind bei der Schnur auch völlig für den A*sch(utopisch hoch), aber die reale Tragkraft(auch bei EFTTA- Tests) ist dennoch auch sehr hoch.
Beispiel: Angabe Hersteller 0,35mm, 16,85kg
Daten EFTTA- Schnurtest: 0,368mm, Tragkraft 10,634kg

Der Witz ist dabei, dass die Schnur super weich ist, leicht zu knoten, die Knoten auch halten und die Abriebfestigkeit ist auch top.
Die Schnur kann man mit Gewalt über den Daumennagel ziehen, wie man es mit Geschenkpapier macht um Kringel zu bekommen, da kringelt sich nix.
Ich fische die Schnur nun ein halbes Jahr und bin restlos zufrieden damit, bislang meine beste Monofile.:l


----------



## pfefferladen (19. August 2009)

*AW: Berkley Trilene & Schlaufenmontage*

Hab gestern mal versucht mit der Trilene einen 60gr Futterkorb zu schmeissen.
Ja, jetzt hab ich einen Korb weniger.#q

Immer Schnurbruch am Knoten zum Wirbel.Kann man vergessen.Hab dann eine 0,17 Spiderwire mit einem Knotenlos-Wirbel drauf und dann war die Sache Perfekt.

Will nicht wissen was passiert wen da mal eine ordentlicher Fisch draufgeht.


----------



## Franky (19. August 2009)

*AW: Berkley Trilene & Schlaufenmontage*

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, gibt es einen großen Zusammenhang von Schnurhärte und Knotentragkraft: je härter die Schnur desto geringer... Und ein 60 g Futterkorb inkl. Futter kann man schnell auf 100 - 120 g (je nach Mischung) kommen. Die durchgezogen machen schon was wett...


----------



## Edik (19. August 2009)

*AW: Berkley Trilene & Schlaufenmontage*

Tach zusammen,

so wie ich lese kommen immer mehr Begeisterten der Trilene dazu. Gibt es hier im Forum denn keine Möglichkeit um diese Tatsache mit der Trilene, hier allgemein bekannt zu machen?
Wer Wert auf vernüftige Sachen legt, der gibt ja schon so genung Geld für seine Ausrüstung aus, da ist es ja richtig ergärlich wenn man viel Geld für irgendein Müll ausgibt.

Habe bis heute noch keine Rückmeldung von Berkley. Die interessiert es wohl wirklich nicht. Vielleicht sollte ich den einen Link von diesem Forum senden.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (19. August 2009)

*AW: Berkley Trilene & Schlaufenmontage*



Edik schrieb:


> ... Gibt es hier im Forum denn keine Möglichkeit um diese Tatsache mit der Trilene, hier allgemein bekannt zu machen? ...


 
na, DANN würde direkt ´ne Horde Berkley-Anwälte anrollen und es verbieten wollen...


----------



## Edik (19. August 2009)

*AW: Berkley Trilene & Schlaufenmontage*

Im Prinzip hätten die Berkley Anwälte schlechte Karten, weil es sich hier um eine Tatsache handelt, dass ein Produkt mit genau beschriebenem Merkmal diesen nicht erfüllt. Wenn dies sogar bei Berkley bekannt ist, dann ist es eine arglistige Täuschung und damit könnten wir unser Geld zurückbekommen.

Aber ich bin kein Anwalt und kenne die Möglichkeiten nicht, die diese kennen, mit welchen sie sogar solche Produkte erfolgreich verteidigen könnten.


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (19. August 2009)

*AW: Berkley Trilene & Schlaufenmontage*

moin,

wer das geld hat, sollte sich bei solchen fehlgriffen schellstmöglich nach ner neuen hauptschnur umsehen. Das muss in meinen augen aber nicht unbedingt sein. Verhält sich die schnur auf der rolle akzeptabel (kein drall usw.), würde ich einfach ein stück (1,5- 5m) monofile meines vetrauens (Reste?) davorknoten bzw. WICKELN an die dann die montage kommt. In der schwächeren schnur befindet sich also kein knoten.

So holt man wenigstens das beste aus der schnur raus. Wobei 5kg tragkraft in der regel völlig ausreichend sind.


MfG


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (19. August 2009)

*AW: Berkley Trilene & Schlaufenmontage*

guter Tip, Shimanomann, aber ich hatte die Trilene auch schon als Hauptschnur, und die ist mir von der Rolle gehüpft wie ´ne Uhrfeder

einfach nicht zu gebrauchen (klick mal hier)

wollte den 50m Fluorcarbon ´ne Chance geben, aber diese Chance hat eben die Müllabfuhr abgeholt


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (19. August 2009)

*AW: Berkley Trilene & Schlaufenmontage*

Also ich hab die big game hi test die trilene carp und das trilene fluo hier liegen. Die big game(0,31) hat sich für mich beim karpfenangeln absolut bewährt, kein drall und zufriedenstellende knotenfestigkeit. Die trilene carp (0,25) hab ich noch nicht gefischt, befindet sich aber schon auf der rolle, und was soll ich sagen sie schmiegt sich förmlich an |supergri. Mit dem fluo (0,30), welches wirklich sehr drahtig ist (springt ab), hatte ich bis dato ebenfalls keine probleme. Es kommt aber nur als vorfach bzw. schlagschnur zum einsatz.

Ich hatte mit der daiwa infinity duo mehr probleme. Allerdings können die berkleys der super g line von gamakatsu nicht das wasser reichen.

MfG


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. August 2009)

*AW: Berkley Trilene & Schlaufenmontage*



Edik schrieb:


> Im Prinzip hätten die Berkley Anwälte schlechte Karten, weil es sich hier um eine Tatsache handelt, dass ein Produkt mit genau beschriebenem Merkmal diesen nicht erfüllt. Wenn dies sogar bei Berkley bekannt ist, dann ist es eine arglistige Täuschung und damit könnten wir unser Geld zurückbekommen.


Das Problem ist eben: Berkley ist nur noch ein Label von Pure-Fishing. Aber auch das ist keine eigenständige Firma mehr, das läuft alles an Namen unter dem Riesen Jarden, jarden.com.

Nur die Fishing-Labels, die dazu gehören:
Abu Garcia®, All Star Rods®, Berkley®, Fenwick®, Gulp!®, Johnson®, JRC Products®, Mitchell®, Penn®, Pflueger®, Shakespeare®, Spiderwire®, Stren®, Trilene®, Ugly Stick®, and XTools®. 

Prinzipiell sind mir solche Mega-Konzerne unsympatisch #t - denn wie gerade hier aufgeführt "tun die was sie wollen", da ist man als Kunde König ganz weit weg vom Schuss. Eben so groß, dass keiner mehr durchkommt, keiner weiß was der andere im Unternehmen tut. bestes Beispiel die Berkley Firelines und die dafür vollkommen ungeeigneten SS304 Stahlringen an vielen Ruten. Das passiert eben, kann man sich drüber aufregen, kann man sich mit auseinander setzen, oder eben nicht mehr kaufen. Das ist denen erstmal Latte, voll egal, echt wurscht, geht denen am Arsch vorbei, oder "lattenzack".

Erst wenn viele ihre Kaufentscheidungen sorgfältiger ausrichten, Kritik üben, und sich dazu breit äußern, das kommunizieren - dazu sind die Foren ja gerade da - dann wird irgendwann etwas passieren, wenn eben die Verkaufszahlen zurückgehen. 
Aber erstmal kommen sie mit neuen noch poppiger aufgemachten Blenderprodukten, noch dolleren Versprechungen (erinnere nur an die "unsichtbare" Schnur), und solange genug drauf reinfallen, funktioniert das auch.

Und dann gibt es die vielen Labels, Berkley, ABU, Shakespeare, Mitchell, ... usw. ; Bäumchen-wechsel-dich.
Wer glaubt, er bekäme da was anderes: Floitschepiepen, alles eine Bude, alles dieselbe Consumer-Billig-Ware, die da rauskommt, hauptsächlich zusammengedroschen in China. Das sollte man dazu wissen. 

Und dann kann man andere (noch) konkurrierende Unternehmen bevorzugen, sei es die aus der Zebco-Gruppe (auch Ami), sei es Svendsen Sport (mehr EU #6), oder Shimano oder Daiwa als eigene Größen unter den Japsen. Sowas wie Spro (EU/NL) geistert da noch rum, die fallen aber wie Balzer und viele kleine andere Marken unter die "Billigverticker". Darf man sich also auch nicht wundern, dass man wieder nur 08/15 bekommt.

Und bei den Schnüren, Monofile wie Multifile/Geflechte, gibt es Referenzwerte, an die man sich bis zum Gegenbeweis halten sollte.
Alles davon grob abweichende ist schlichtweg Verarschung und Lüge.


----------



## Edik (19. August 2009)

*AW: Berkley Trilene & Schlaufenmontage*

Das ist es eben, die größeren habe meist bessere Vermarktungsinstrumente und mehr Händler, welche dann mit dem ganzen Mist beliefert werden. Daraus resultiert dann, dass wir diese Schundprodukte sehen und denken "Aha das siehst du in jedem Geschäft also...". Wir sind also selbst daran schuld.

Dieses Forum hier könnte vielleicht (ich weiß nicht ob es programmiertechnisch geht) einen Bereich entwickeln in dem man Produkte bewerten kann. Eine ganz einfache Bewertungsmethode, Name des Produkts (der von jedem User eingegeben werden kann, jedoch mit Freigabe durch Admin) mit einer Skala von 1 bis 10 würde viel effektiever und übersichtlicher sein.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (19. August 2009)

*AW: Berkley Trilene & Schlaufenmontage*



Edik schrieb:


> Das ist es eben, die größeren habe meist bessere Vermarktungsinstrumente und mehr Händler, welche dann mit dem ganzen Mist beliefert werden. Daraus resultiert dann, dass wir diese Schundprodukte sehen und denken "Aha das siehst du in jedem Geschäft also...". Wir sind also selbst daran schuld.
> 
> Dieses Forum hier könnte vielleicht (ich weiß nicht ob es programmiertechnisch geht) einen Bereich entwickeln in dem man Produkte bewerten kann. Eine ganz einfache Bewertungsmethode, Name des Produkts (der von jedem User eingegeben werden kann, jedoch mit Freigabe durch Admin) mit einer Skala von 1 bis 10 würde viel effektiever und übersichtlicher sein.



Deine Rechtschreibkünste sind manchmal zum Wegrennen, aber deine Idee finde ich regelrecht gut.


----------



## Fabiasven (19. August 2009)

*AW: Berkley Trilene & Schlaufenmontage*

Nabend

Ich hatte früher immer die Sensi Thin Ultra+ 0,16er und 0,18er mit sehr hoher Tragkraft und die haben immer das gehalten was sie solten. 
z.Zt. angel ich ne 0,25er mit 9,5kg Tragkraft von ner Noname Firma. Da kosten 300m 9€.
Hab die als Standardschnur für den Rhein auf Barben, klappt super gut, auch vom Abrieb her.


----------



## pfefferladen (19. August 2009)

*AW: Berkley Trilene & Schlaufenmontage*



Edik schrieb:


> Dieses Forum hier könnte vielleicht (ich weiß nicht ob es programmiertechnisch geht) einen Bereich entwickeln in dem man Produkte bewerten kann. Eine ganz einfache Bewertungsmethode, Name des Produkts (der von jedem User eingegeben werden kann, jedoch mit Freigabe durch Admin) mit einer Skala von 1 bis 10 würde viel effektiever und übersichtlicher sein.


 
Das wäre gut.Ich kenne sowas von meiner 2ten Leidenschaft.Das Gitarre spielen.:vik:
Es gibt eine Seite im Netz wo Instrumente und Verstärker von den jeweiligen Besitzer bewertet werde.Hier mal der Link.

http://www.harmony-central.com/

Ist eine super Sache.Wäre doch auch für Angelkram denkbar.
Man erspart sich so manchen Fehlkauf dadurch.#6


----------



## Schleien_Lover (19. August 2009)

*AW: Berkley Trilene & Schlaufenmontage*

Also ich hatte sie auch..sehr steif..(...moechte mir nun eine andere Monofile Schnur holen (soll zum Spinnfischen auf Forelle sein)..kann mir irgendjemand eine schnur sagen die gut dafür ist-?


----------



## pfefferladen (19. August 2009)

*AW: Berkley Trilene & Schlaufenmontage*

Trilene Sensi Thin Ultra+ 0,2 eignet sich bestens zum im Garten die Himbeeren festzubinden. #6

Hält bombenmäßig :vik:


----------



## Edik (19. August 2009)

*AW: Berkley Trilene & Schlaufenmontage*



pfefferladen schrieb:


> Das wäre gut.Ich kenne sowas von meiner 2ten Leidenschaft.Das Gitarre spielen.:vik:
> Es gibt eine Seite im Netz wo Instrumente und Verstärker von den jeweiligen Besitzer bewertet werde.Hier mal der Link.
> 
> http://www.harmony-central.com/
> ...





Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Deine Rechtschreibkünste sind manchmal zum Wegrennen, aber deine Idee finde ich regelrecht gut.



Wenn der Vorschlag doch so gut ankommt, können wir doch dem Admin irgendwie unser Wunsch äußern, oder? Kennt ihn einer?

@pfefferladen
Das ist wohl die aller zutreffendste Beschreibung der Eigenschaft der Trilene :m:q


----------



## pfefferladen (19. August 2009)

*AW: Berkley Trilene & Schlaufenmontage*



Edik schrieb:


> @pfefferladen
> Das ist wohl die aller zutreffendste Beschreibung der Eigenschaft der Trilene :m:q


 

Ja ok ich gebs zu ich war zu faul um in den Keller zu laufen.
Die Trilene war gerade griffbereit.#6


----------



## Sensitivfischer (19. August 2009)

*AW: Berkley Trilene & Schlaufenmontage*



pfefferladen schrieb:


> Trilene Sensi Thin Ultra+ 0,2 eignet sich bestens zum im Garten die Himbeeren festzubinden. #6
> 
> Hält bombenmäßig :vik:



Und da soll mal noch jemand auftauchen ,der behauptet, die Trilene Sensithin Ultra sei zu nichts zu gebrauchen.:q


----------



## Edik (24. August 2009)

*AW: Berkley Trilene & Schlaufenmontage*

Hallo zusammen,

heute habe ich doch noch eine Antwort von Berkley bekommen, mit folgendem Inhalt:

*1.* *Messverfahren*<o></o>
Beim messen der Tragkräfte werden spezielle Zugmaschinen  (Geeicht) eingesetzt die über 2 Walzen Druck auf die Schnur ausüben.  <o></o>
Dabei werden unterschiedlich lange Schnurstücke(bis zu  20m) Verwendet, um dann aus mehreren Tests einen Durchschnitzwert ermitteln zu  können.<o></o>
Die Ermittelten Werte sind immer Lineare Tragkräfte, das  heißt ohne Knoten! <o></o>
Die von Ihnen Verwendeten Messmittel und Schnurlängen  sind daher Vermutlich nicht geeignet um exakte Tragkräfte zu  ermitteln.<o></o>
<o> </o>
*2. Lagerung der  Schnur<o></o>*
Das lagern der Schnur ist ein oft unterschätztes  Problem. Alle monofilen Schnüre reagieren auf UV-Strahlung und Austrocknung sehr  empfindlich.  <o></o>
Wir empfehlen generell die Schnur nicht direktem  Tageslicht auszusetzen, sondern an einem dunklen, nicht zu trockenem Ort(Keller,  Garage)zu lagern.<o></o>
Die von ihnen erworbene ist seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr in  unserem Sortiment.<o></o>
Eventuell ist diese Spule  überlagert!?<o></o>
<o> </o>
*3.  Reklamation<o></o>*
Als Verbraucher sollten Sie sich zuerst an Ihren Händler  wenden bei dem Sie die Schnur gekauft haben.<o></o>
Dieser ist der richtige Ansprechpartner für ihre  Reklamation und wird Ihnen bestimmt helfen können.<o></o>


----------

